# Tampa Bay Tarpon Fishing?



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

Most people won’t just throw locations out there 
I’d say get out there and explore..
If they Are around you you will usually see them and when you find them don’t tell anyone


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

The tarpon fishery changes a bit in late summer. Right now the fish will be moving into the upper bay and rivers. The tarpon are keying in on bait. If you can find schools of pogies you'll be close. I'm sure there are some on the beach still too.

All of the bridges have tarpon on them right now especially at night. 

The spring fishery is another story. The beach fishery is no secret. Every pass has fish at one point it another.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I'd bet there's a fly club in Tampa.
But if you want some instant knowledge hire a guide, but be sure to let him/her know what your about.


----------

